

Best book to manage programmer/dev team? - seymores

I'm a dev myself but managing a team of programmer/dev is a different ball game. I've been doing it for sometime now but still dev is a bunch of cats, if you know what I mean.<p>So what are some of the best books (or learning resources) you actually read that helped you for real?<p>I know the usual suspect, Peopleware and I plan to buy if it's wasn't the fact that it's a bit old.
======
tptacek
Peopleware is fairly timeless. You don't necessarily have to agree with it,
but you should probably read it if only to baseline the decisions you make.

------
acesubido
Another timeless option would be The Mythical Man-Month

